# В Бирюлево или в Бирюлеве?



## CKM367

Я замечаю тенденцию не склонять такие названия как Бирулёво, Дебальцево, Автово. "Однако помнит вся Россия про день Бородина" - это не режет слух. Однако битва при Бородине или при Бородино? Что сейчас считается литературной нормой? Я был в Бирулёво или в Бирулёве?


----------



## Maroseika

Нормой считается склонение русских названий такого рода. Здесь об этом подробнее. 
Однако следует внимательно проверять происхождение названия, поскольку, например, восточнославянские и иноязычные названия на -о после согласного не склоняются. Так, Дебальцево - русское название  (украинский вариант звучит иначе), поэтому оно склоняется. А название Автово - исходно финское, поэтому не склоняется.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Нормой считается склонение русских названий такого рода. Здесь об этом подробнее.


По ссылке отмечено, что речевая норма уже заваливается от нормы литературной.
*1.2.* При некоторых топонимах приводятся также формы других падежей: при географических наименованиях на -_ево_, -_ово_, -_ино_, -_ыно_ даются формы род., твор. и предл. пад., так как в речевой практике, в прессе, в теле- и радиопередачах эти названия иногда не склоняют, что противоречит традиционной норме русского литературного языка, например: Багерово, -а, -ом, в Багерове (пгт, Украина); Косово, -а, -ом, в Косове (Респ. Сербия); Габрово, -а, -ом, в Габрове (гор., Болгария).
И мне кажется, что "Бирюлёво" лучше не склонять, как и "Орехово-Борисово", например.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> По ссылке говорится, что речевая норма уже заваливается от нормы литературной.



По ссылке говорится не о речевой норме, а о речевой практике, которая иногда противоречит литературной норме. Вопрос же был именно о последней.


----------



## Rosett

Интересно в связи с этим, что статья об отклонении от литературной нормы игнорирует военную и топографическую норму, согласно которой названия любых населённых пунктов и вообще топонимов никогда не склоняются.


Maroseika said:


> По ссылке говорится не о речевой норме, а о речевой практике, которая иногда противоречит литературной норме. Вопрос же был именно о последней.


Кстати, _Грамотеи _сами себе, выходит, и противоречат:
http://www.gramota.ru/class/istiny/istiny_1_toponimy/


----------



## chugcha

Цитата "Географические названия на -ово, -ево, -ино, -ыно не склоняются". 
Если попробовать просклонять: Простоквашино, Простоквашина, Простоквашину, Простоквашиным, Простоквашин, о Простоквашине - в школе это, скорее всего, считалось бы ошибкой.


----------



## Maroseika

chugcha said:


> Цитата "Географические названия на -ово, -ево, -ино, -ыно не склоняются".



Приведенная вами цитата озаглавлена в комментарии Грамота.ру "Миф № 1". Далее по ссылке этот миф развенчивается. 
Несмотря на существующую в разговорной речи тенденцию к неизменяемости таких названий, действующие грамматические правила требуют их склонения. Исключение - использование топонима в качестве приложения: "в Простоквашине ", но "в деревне Простоквашино".


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Приведенная вами цитата озаглавлена в комментарии Грамота.ру "Миф № 1". Далее по ссылке этот миф развенчивается.


Если читать там далее, то развенчивание тоже развенчивается.
*"На самом деле:  *Географические названия славянского происхождения, оканчивающиеся на   _-ово, -ево, -ино, -ыно__, _традиционно склонялись: _в Останкине, в Переделкине, к Болдину, до Пулкова, из Косова_. Тенденция к употреблению несклоняемого варианта сложилась лишь в последние десятилетия. Иными словами, новая норма – не _в Люблине_, а _в Люблино."_


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Если читать там далее, то развенчивание тоже развенчивается.
> *"На самом деле:  *Географические названия славянского происхождения, оканчивающиеся на   _-ово, -ево, -ино, -ыно__, _традиционно склонялись: _в Останкине, в Переделкине, к Болдину, до Пулкова, из Косова_. Тенденция к употреблению несклоняемого варианта сложилась лишь в последние десятилетия. Иными словами, новая норма – не _в Люблине_, а _в Люблино."_



 Мнение Грамоты.ру, основанное на современных словарях и грамматических справочниках, изложено в разделе "Азбучная истина № 1". Во избежание дальнейшей путаницы приведу его полностью:

"Географические названия славянского происхождения, оканчивающиеся на _-ово, -ево, -ино, -ыно, _не склоняются в сочетании с родовым словом: _из района Люблино, в сторону района Строгино, к району Митино, в городе Иваново, из деревни Простоквашино, до края Косово_. Если же родового слова нет, то возможны оба варианта, склоняемый (старый) и несклоняемый (новый): _в Люблине_ и _в Люблино_, _в сторону Строгина_ и _в сторону Строгино, в Иванове _и _в Иваново, из Простоквашина_ и _из Простоквашино, до Косова _и _до Косово, к Митину _и _к Митино, 8-й микрорайон Митина и 8-й микрорайон Митино. _При  этом *склоняемый вариант соответствует строгой литературной норме.*  Словарь Л. К. Граудиной, В. А. Ицковича, Л. П. Катлинской  «Грамматическая правильность русской речи» указывает: «*В образцовом  литературном стиле (со сцены, с телеэкрана, в радиоречи) эти формы  следует склонять»*.".


----------



## CKM367

То есть названия "Трое из Простоквашино", "Каникулы в Простоквашино" и "Зима в Простоквашино" - отклонения от литературной нормы? Или теперь отклонением считать "про день Бородина" и "Дело было в Пенькове"?


----------



## Maroseika

CKM367 said:


> То есть названия "Трое из Простоквашино", "Каникулы в Простоквашино" и "Зима в Простоквашино" - отклонения от литературной нормы? Или теперь отклонением считать "про день Бородина" и "Дело было в Пенькове"?



Согласно литературной норме, Простоквашино и Бородино склоняются.


----------



## Word Eater

Maroseika said:


> например, восточнославянские и иноязычные названия на -о после согласного не склоняются. Так, Дебальцево - русское название  (украинский вариант звучит иначе), поэтому оно склоняется.


Русский язык - один из восточнославянских, возможно, имелось в виду украинские и иноязычные названия?


----------



## Maroseika

Word Eater said:


> Русский язык - один из восточнославянских, возможно, имелось в виду украинские и иноязычные названия?



Разумеется, имелись в виду восточнославянские нерусские названия, т.е. украинские и белорусские.


----------



## Rosett

Согласно Грамоте следует говорить, что Простоквашино и Бородино склоняются "согласно строгой литературной норме". Простая же литературная норма, как можно заключить из умозаключений Грамоты, может быть как старой, так и новой.

Кстати, насколько новой? Ведь Простоквашину как таковому уж лет под 40. Мне кажется, что необходимость склонения определяется употреблением и благозвучием, а также значением (как в предшествующей фразе).


----------



## CKM367

Rosett said:


> Мне кажется, что необходимость склонения определяется употреблением и благозвучием, а также значением (как в предшествующей фразе).



Поясните, пожалуйста, Вашу мысль на примере "Трое из Простоквашино". Это благозвучнее, чем "Трое из Простоквашина"? Или если это неграмотно, но употребляется, то следует считать грамотным?


----------



## Sobakus

По-моему странно говорить о благозвучии, когда обе формы омофоничны.


----------



## Rosett

CKM367 said:


> Поясните, пожалуйста, Вашу мысль на примере "Трое из Простоквашино". Это благозвучнее, чем "Трое из Простоквашина"? Или если это неграмотно, но употребляется, то следует считать грамотным?



Устоявшиеся и рифмованные названия будут наверняка всегда оставаться такими, какими они сложились. Например, высказывание мамы дяди Фёдора: "Я же говорила, что не могу жить без нашего Простоквашина", или Олега Табакова "чего бы в нашем Простоквашине ни происходило" (Олег Табаков http://2005.novayagazeta.ru/nomer/2005/59n/n59n-s30.shtml) или "Недаром помнит вся Россия про день Бородина". Вероятно, это и есть требования благозвучия. Нельзя же говорить "_про день Бородино_". 

С другой стороны, из данных живых примеров становится понятно, что и Простоквашино, и Бородино - это волшебные, мифологизированные за исторически короткий отрезок времени названия мест, которые можно применять отвлечённо. У каждого может быть своё Простоквашино, своё Бородино - тогда это уже не топонимы, и склонять их будет естественно и благозвучно.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Устоявшиеся и рифмованные названия будут наверяка всегда оставаться такими, какими они сложились. Например, высказывание мамы дяди Фёдора: "Я же говорила, что не могу жить без нашего Простоквашина"



Как уже отметил Sobakus, на слух "Простоквашино" неотличимо от "Простоквашина".


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Как уже отметил Sobakus, на слух "Простоквашино" неотличимо от "Простоквашина".


Это лишь частный случай, доказывающий наличие пограничной зоны перехода, а не резкой линии разграничения между вариантами. Возможно, данная "серая" зона помогла превращению нормы из старой в новую.


----------

